# R.I.P Dave McKeough



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Some of you maritimers may already know this but we all just lost a great person and guitar player. 

http://www.capebretonpost.com/News/Local/2012-06-08/article-3003974/Accident-victims-mourned/1

I befriended Dave over the internet many years ago. He used to go by the moniker "Vibrolux" back in the dawn of the internet on the old Harmony Central site in the 90's. I am stunned by this news. He has been a major inspiration and teacher to me over the years. I don't think he ever joined this forum but he would have fit in here nicely. 

The details of the crash make me so fucking pissed off. I feel so bad for his kids.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very sorry to hear this, and I'm sorry you lost a friend. I hope and pray the family gets all the support possible.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

A real tragedy. My condolences to his family and friends in the music industry and school system.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Did not know him personally but he was a friend to the GC facebook page. Tragic loss and a reminder to us all that you never know what a day will bring.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, what a tragic and senseless accident.

Condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Great guitarist. The news of this yesterday was shocking. 

[video=youtube;D3iSR3sApn0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=D3iSR3sApn0[/video]


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

It is a horrible and senseless tragedy and a shock to the entire community around here. 
School flags are flying at half mast in remembrance and the circumstances of the accident and the children left behind to cope without their parents are on everybody's mind.
I did not know him personally but his band The Blues Merchants are practically an institution here they have been around for so long on the scene.
A tragic loss for the family, his students and community and the for the entire east coast music scene.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Those poor kids are probably out of their minds with grief and fear. Hope they come out OK


----------

